# 2003 Mock Draft



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Here is my mock for the teams in the lottery, the reasons why they picked them, and preditions of how they would do in their rookie season....all in my opinion of course.:yes: 

The BIG 3...

1. Cleveland

Lebron is the obvious top pick and the Cavs have not made it no secret how much they want him. A question would be where would they play Lebron with Wagner at 1 and Ricky D at 2. I have always compared Ricky D to Spree so expect him to transition to the 3 as Spree did when he joined the Knicks. Lebron and Wagner will switch between the 2 and 1. The demand of his hometown fans will garner Lebron his share of PT right from the gate. But don't expect Lebron to show signs of major contribution until 3-4 weeks before the allstar game. Right now the biggest weakness for Lebron is his inconsistent shot so creating shots for himself other than dunks or layups might be dreadful to watch. 1-10 nights outside of the paint are huge probabilities, FT shooting is also a concern. Regardless of which position Lebron will play, he will be the Cavs floor general. With that said do not be surprised for a considerable amount of turnovers especially with Lebron's fancy style of play. Now that I have outlined all of the weaknesses one should expect from Lebron in his rookie year I will now talk about the positives. Lebron has an NBA body at 6'8 and 240. His body is years beyond Kobe or TMac at the same age so strength and size will not be an issue for him, because of that Lebron is prepared to handle any physical abuse and play a full 82 game season. His athleticism is off the roof and as most people already he know can fly. He is the highest flying draft prospect I have seen since Ray "Air" Allen when he was at UConn. With that said fans should expect a super highlight reel. Teamed with Ricky D...Cleveland could have the most exciting duo in the NBA. It is still to be seen whether Lebron, Wagner, and Ricky D can coexist with each other since each of them demand a fair amount of shots. Coaching will be very important for the Cavs in order to achieve this unity. In addition, Cleveland is close to Lebron's home so if he ever feels stressed about the NBA season his family, friends, and HS coach are there to comfort. This could be a tremendous asset and that is one reason why I 
do not see a Kwame situation happening with Lebron. All in all, Lebron will have his share of ups and downs in his rookie 
year but expect an exciting brand of basketball coming to an arena near you.

Pick: Lebron James

Rookie Stat Projection: 30-32 mpg, 10-12 ppg, 5-6 rpg, 5-7 apg. 

2. Detroit

Detroit kisses their rabbit foot and horseshoes. They will get a GEM. Even though late last year I said on this board that Detriot and Chicago would be the only teams to pass up on Darko if they get the chance I do not see it happening now. Especially with quality 3s coming into the league in years to come (Deng, Ebi, Josh Smith) and Rip playing so good. Darko is extremly young...sporting an age even younger than Lebron. Many people who have read my draft prospects posts know that I have compared Darko to a Webber minus athleticism and flash (face the basket, PG skills, range in shot). Detriot is an excellent fit for Darko seeing that they have Okur...a fellow international big man who has translated his game to the NBA very well. With Uncle Cliffy's reitrement on the loom...Darko would secure one of
Denver's needs...PF...for the future. Expect Okur and Darko to become good friends like Dirk and Nash. Dumars can be to Darko what West was to Kobe and Carlise...well he is an outstanding coach. Darko is a very technical player and probably will never win fans over like Lebron but he will have his share of supporters especially internationally. Expect Darko to be brought along slowly. I don't expect Darko to assume full starting time until next year. Despite being younger, Darko is actually more NBA ready than Lebron because of his pro experience but that does not mean he will be put into the spotlight like Lebron with lots of PT. Darko WILL not have a Skita like first season because 
Darko is being picked with more merit. He has proven his game at 17 years old in Europe. Darko is a huge talent who is only 
limited by his age. Don't expect Darko to majorly contribute until he hits 20 like Dirk. Dumars could become the next West...a GM who has built a team to win now and future.

Pick: Darko Milicic

Rookie Stat Projection: 18-22 mpg, 7-9 ppg, 4-6 rpg, 1-2 apg. 

3. Denver

Carmelo is the most NBA ready out of the big three. Melo's offensive skills is incredible. He is the no question the best scorer among all draftees. Melo is an incredibly easy player to play with much like Tim Duncan. If people are making bets on ROY...Melo is the clear favorite from the gate. Although he is only 20, Melo plays much older because of his great knowledge of the game. Expect Melo to struggle defensively as quicker players will exploit his lack of lateral quickness. But like I mentioned in another thread one of Melo's greatest advantage is timing because the league is not as strong in the 3 it once was with Hill and Pip shades of what they once were. Also the league has many players out of position playing the 3. Melo is a "true" SF. Melo should have great offensive nights with Denver because he would be the clear number one option unlike in Cleveland, Detroit or Toronto. Seeing him average over 20 ppg as a rook is a possibility. Also expect Melo to change his offensive game a little as I have said countless times he is a 230 player, playing with the strength of 210. He will probably develop a stronger midrange game and work on conditioning. Melo could be
unstoppable offensively in years to come if he improves his strength to play in the post along with an improved midrange game...Jordan like offense minus the athleticism.

Pick: Carmelo Anthony

Rookie Stat Projection: 35 mpg, 16-20 ppg, 5-6 rpg, 2-3 apg.

Now with the Big 3 out of the way...the hard job begins...

4. Toronto

Toronto fans will HATE me for saying this but that is seriously what I think will happen. Now let me explain before the replies get too ugly. Management wants the team to win NOW seeing they have spent millions on AD, AW, JYD, and Vince...so building for the future is NOT an option since our future is now in management's eyes especially now that the big 3 are not in our reach. Also GG will be fired if our team does not win next year 
and he knows that. Putting out a winning product is the highest priority for management not development...we tried that with 
Radeovic. Our biggest definciency is at the 5 and Kaman is arguably the most NBA ready big man in the draft even more than 
Darko. I know Raptor fans want to see Ford or Bosh here but then I DON"T want to see McCoy or Montross play the pivot for the next who knows how many years. Kaman is a considerable improvement. AD will move to 4, Murray to 3, VC back to 2, and AW at 1. Remember Raptor fans...Bosh and Ford will be at the back of everyone's memory if Vince came back and played the way he could and the Raps won once again. I also said since last year that a trade involving the pick is a very high possibility in 
order to get a big man. But honestly there are not many 5s in the NBA better than Kaman and those who are would demand a 
hefty amount of money which Toronto does not have.

Pick: Chris Kaman

Rookie Stat Projection: 20-25 mpg, 8-10 ppg, 6-8 rpg, 0-1 apg.

5. Miami

Sure Miami could lure Arenas but that is "could". "Could"and "will" are two different things. Ford is clearly the strongest point in the draft and Riley knows it. Ford is a Riley type of guy and even if Riley leaves the bench he will be GM or play a major role in the organzation much like he does now. Ford will bring bigtime leadership and will be the Heat's first definite point since Tim Hardaway. A trio of Butler, Jones, and Ford could be very strong. Another reason why Ford would be the Heat's logical choice is the fact that they NEED points. A good PG will give a team a lot of that with his distribution. The Heat's offensive movement is atrocious and offense is it's consequence. Also Ford plays very good D which has always been Riley's mentality. 

Pick: TJ Ford

Rookie Stat Projection: 25-30 mpg, 7-10 ppg, 2-3 rpg, 7-8 apg.

6. L.A Clippers

Another year and another player for Sterling to "rent". Bosh is the future 3 or 4 if Odom leaves and Wilcox doesn't pan out. 
Hopefully joining this organization will not hinder Bosh's development. It is obvious that Brand, Miller, Kandi, and Magette 
will soon be gone. I have always said that Odom is the only player on that roster that Sterling would give up the $$$ but 
with those players leaving and the Clips an annual lottery bound joke why give up the $$$. Bosh is a huge talent who will NOT 
contribute until mid into his second year so that leaves time for LA fans to catch Odom until his contract runs out. Bosh at his best could become a KG/McDyess clone...at his worst...a Griffin clone.

Pick: Chris Bosh

Rookie Stat Projection: 14-18 mpg, 5-8 ppg, 4-5 rpg, 1-2 apg.

7. Chicago

The Bulls have too many young guys to name who all want to be their next "star". Adding another to the mix does not bode well. Expect a trade if one is available. Chandler and Curry are
obviously the future of this team. Jay Will should never be given up on and Crawford is the real deal. Rose will give you 20 ppg. Adding another big man would not make much sense as Marshall and Fizer will eat up time. What the Bull's need is a sharp shooter and Hayes is the best prospect to do just that. Hayes will either play at 3 or 2. If Crawford or Jay Will are moved that would leave the 2 open. A starting lineup of Curry, Chandler, Rose, Hayes, and Jay Will/Crawford could be extremly potent and complete as they will sport a post scorer, post defender, 2 distributors, 1 consistent scorer and now 1 shapshooter. Hayes also happens to be IMO the second most ready scorer in the draft but he will not get many shots in Chicago.

Pick: Jarvis Hayes

Rookie Stat Projection: 20-27 mpg, 9-13 ppg, 3-5 rpg, 1-3 apg.

8. Milwaukee

The Bucks need a big man. Payton could be resigned and if not Cassell would be the point. Reputed feuds between Thomas and 
Karl could be a telling sign that one has to go and that would be Thomas. Kukoc did a great job and a combo of D Mas and Redd 
at 2 is very good...Mason and Johnson are just old. Sweetney is arguably the most polished offensive post player in the draft. If Thomas stays he will move to 3 and let's be honest here he is NOT a 4. Sweetney will bring post offence, rebounding, and
blocks. All Milwaukee's biggest weaknesses. He is also more ready than Bosh, Sofo, or Lampe.

Pick: Mike Sweetney

Rookie Stat Projection: 22-28 mpg, 10-14 ppg, 5-8 rpg, 1-2 apg.

9. New York

Sure New York is poor at 5 but who would you rather
have...Thomas at 5 or Ward/Eisley at 1? The Knicks need a point and need one bad. My mind says Chris Thomas or Hinrich here but no one can deny Barbosa's emergence. He is more athletic than the two I mentioned and could be the dark horse much like Arenas. I mention Arenas becuz although I have only seen Barbosa in the worlds and no league play (so I can only go from word of mouth) but at the worlds Barbosa was very comparable to Arenas. Arenas is considered by many a top 5 PG in the NBA so the Knicks can't go wrong with Barbosa or could they?

Pick: Leandrinho Barbosa

Rookie Stat Projection: 16-22 mpg, 8-11 ppg, 2-4 rpg, 3-5 apg.

10. Washington

Kwame is the future...he can play 5/4/3. Stackhouse will probably not opt out of his contract since there is no team that would really want him. Huges is a 2 trying really hard to play 1. Jefferies is their future 3/4. The Wizards biggest weakness is 1 and with Stackhouse probable departure in 2004 they will have a gap at 2. Wade can be their solution and like Huges, Wade can also play both 2 and 1. He will play off the bench his rookie year but Wade is one of the dark horses to win ROY especially if he plays well early going. Wade is an outstanding offensive player and could be the steal out of the top 10 when people look back 5 years from now.

Pick: Dwayne Wade

Rookie Stat Projection: 12-18 mpg, 6-8 ppg, 2-3 rpg, 2-3 apg.

11. Golden State

Arenas is assumed to depart so obviously 1 is their weakess
position. They could pick a big man here but Dampier is locked in 
and Foyle is extremly underestimated and underrated. Since the Warriors play a running system Hinrich having played in the Kansas system would fit right in. Hinrich is a strong shooter and arguably the second best in that department behind Hayes in 
this draft. A backcourt of Hinrich and Richardson could run the court out of the gym and provide a ton of excitment. 

Pick: Kirk Hinrich

Rookie Stat Projection: 25-30 mpg, 10-12 ppg, 3-4 rpg, 6-7 apg.

12. Seattle

It is no secret that the Sonics need a point but is Barry really doing that bad of a job??? Barry averaged over 5 apg as a PG. The Sonics need a big man more IMO...they have needed one in years. Jim Mac wasn't the answer...neither are Booth or James. Campbell is old. Vlad is more of a 3 than 4 and Drob does not look comfortable in the post not to mention his lack of rebounding. Lewis can play 4 but is really a 3. As bad as Seattle's 5 is Campbell and Drob will provide relief. The same cannot be said for their 4 where Evans are Vlad are their listed PFs. The next best 4s are Collsion, Sofo, and Lampe. Collision is the most ready but Sofo and Lampe have the most upside. Basing on upside Lampe is probably the best decision. If Lampe is the next Dirk could you imagine Seattle's future line up. Lampe at 4, Lewis at 3, Allen at 2, and Barry at 1. How many 3s would they make in a game! I have never seen Lampe so I have to go by word of mouth on this but at only 18 there is a lot of time to improve.

Pick: Marciej Lampe

Rookie Stat Projection: 10-15 mpg, 4-6 ppg, 3-4 rpg, 0-1 apg.

13. Memphis

Memphis is arguably very strong in every position for the future. In previous years the point would be a concern but Jason Williams has transformed to an allworld performer. Person and Dickerson are at 2. Miller and Battier at 3. Batiste and Gasol at 4. Swift and Wright at 5, Brevin and Jason at 1. So they do not need a player who needs to contribute immediately. Obviously Memphis's weakess position is at 2 but no one can ignore those Kobe rumours. But until it proves itself to be true Reece Gaines could be their answer. Att 6' 6, Gaines can also provide relief at 1...you never know with a player as eradict as Jason Williams. If Gaines has a strong training camp he could easily step into the starting role for Memphis next season. Like Person and Dickerson, Gaines can dial from LD but he has better handling and court vision than both of them combined.

Pick: Reece Gaines

Rookie Stat Projection: 20-28 mpg, 10-15 ppg, 2-4 rpg, 3-5 apg.

Well those are my thoughts...also one note a lot of perception changes as the draft nears so those word of mouth players to us fluctuate a lot and often common folk do not see what happens inside the doors. :yes:


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Whoa! sorry for the spacing I cut and pasted...I didn't know it would turn out like that:no: .


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Why would NY pass up on Lampe? Vujanic is hanging out in Europe and will eventually play in NY. Vujanic and Lampe may draw comparisons to Nash and Nowitzki.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Miami passing on Bosh?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> Why would NY pass up on Lampe? Vujanic is hanging out in Europe and will eventually play in NY. Vujanic and Lampe may draw comparisons to Nash and Nowitzki.


That is still to be seen and even you said eventually which means maybe not next year. Kurt is actually doing a very solid job with over 13 ppg and 8 rpg. In the East he is a monster Center. McDyess if he comes back healthy is a big relief in the post. Othella is not bad but not great either. Plus they have a second round pick and there Perkins, Lang, Estill and Slava might be available.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CB4</b>!
> Miami passing on Bosh?


Miami needs points and Bosh will not give that until mid next year. He is really not ready for the NBA. If Miami does end up in the lottery once again next year...big men like Okafor, Splitter, and Perovic are presumably available.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Doc, I can admit that NY will not win a championship next year. McDyess is not getting resigned, Vujanic will be in NY after next season. I just can't see them passing on Lampe if he is on the board. He can stay in Europe for a year too. The Knicks need a future.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> Doc, I can admit that NY will not win a championship next year. McDyess is not getting resigned, Vujanic will be in NY after next season. I just can't see them passing on Lampe if he is on the board. He can stay in Europe for a year too. The Knicks need a future.


That is why getting a solid PG and hopefully a strong big man next year would be great for the Knicks. Barbosa could be a very good player and is actually a PG/SG so if Vujanic does come he can move to SG and share that with Houston and if Vujanic does not pan out Barbosa can move back to point. Barbosa is a dark horse and if he turns out I Arenas who I have compared him to for couple months now that would be great for the Knicks. If the Knicks are still in the lottery next year there are many big men...more than this year...with the players I mentioned along with Harrison and if Perkins and Lang decide to skip the draft and go to college 4 one year n come out. Not to mention some HS guys like Jefferson an Dwight Howard. Also next year will bring more unknown foreign guys.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

pretty good Mock draft.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i'm starting to agree that the raps are probably best to with kaman, giving us a well rounded roster for the here and now. i did enjoy the vids of him during the lottery program, you can tell he's no "stiff." bosh is going to take time to develop like you said and raptor fans can only be patient for so long. we're pretty solid at the 4 but we have jack at the 5. if kaman is looking good in workouts (and i expect him to) i think we go for it. 

another option is trading AW and drafting ford but that probably won't happen.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> another option is trading AW and drafting ford but that probably won't happen.


I would love to see this but salary cap would not allow that to be straight up. I was so disappointed that our Raps did not get top 3 :upset: .


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

*Pretty solid Analysis*

I expect that all of these kids will take a couple of months to get adjusted to this league. And I hope that the fans don't over-expect. In their rookie seasons, none of these kids will set the league on fire. But I see serious future all-star potential in this lottery group.

I hope that the Cavaliers find an excellent coach and a good veteran to team with all of the youngsters. As for Lebron, I think that your projected numbers are accurate. But I do expect about 3 or 4 triple-doubles from Lebron.. even as a Rookie. Lebron reminds me of the potential that Grant Hill had if Hill had never gotten injured.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> I would love to see this but salary cap would not allow that to be straight up. I was so disappointed that our Raps did not get top 3 :upset: .


no, trading AW for other assets and drafting ford with our own pick. i'm still on the whole AW for ricky davis trade of course.

as for the lotto, i was SO excited coming down to the 4th pick, ready to scream with joy...and then i was crushed back to reality of course.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

The bulls will not take Hayes with the 7th pick he will go in the late teens. Wade or Pietrus will be picked by the bulls. They need a SG in the worst way. They have none now. Rose is a SF and Jcraw can play both while williams is only a PG. 

david:yes: :yes:


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> The bulls will not take Hayes with the 7th pick he will go in the late teens. Wade or Pietrus will be picked by the bulls. They need a SG in the worst way. They have none now. Rose is a SF and Jcraw can play both while williams is only a PG.
> 
> david:yes: :yes:


They definitely need a 2. Hayes is a legit two and most pro scouts have also said he is the best prototypical 2 in the draft. I think the Bulls would preference him over Wade and Pietrus because the Bulls lack a sharpshooter which Hayes is and the other are not. The Bulls do not neccessarily need a guy to come in and step up and be franchise becuz they have a lot of that already. I think they need a complimentary player to the skills they already have. The only thing missing from the Bull's skill wise is sharpshooting..I hate to see Rose taking all those 20+ footer shots and miss. His game is better suited for midrange. My thoughts.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

The only thing wrong with your anaylsis is that LeBron James will score more then 10-12ppg he'll average around 15-18 ppg.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

man do i agree when rose starts having a bad night he just puts up three afrter three and looks at the ref's like it is their fault. If you really think they need hayes the bulls should trade down. The other thing is Wade and Pietrus are much better defenders than hayes. Both will give us some hlep on D where Rose and Crarford are really weak and willaims is a best average but maybe next year he will pick it up. Crawford would be a much better defender at the SG but at point those quick PG's blow by him all game.

david


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Crawford would be a much better defender at the SG but at point those quick PG's blow by him all game.
> 
> david


I definitely agree with this. In the end like I said the only missing piece to Chicago's offensive puzzle is a true sharpshooter. Imagine in the future Curry gets doubled and he kicks it to Hayes for a 3 and Hayes is an unbelievable shooter:yes: ...I have compared him to a stronger Reggie. Also when Rose is on the bench...Hayes becuz of his size can play 3 at times. Defensively Hayes is not that strong but neither is Pietrus. Wade is good but Wade is more of a post slash offensive player and the Bulls have that with their big 2 and Rose and Crawford. Hassell is also a good defender and should provide relief if Hayes gets blown out. Defense is also something that can be taught...sharp shooting has to be developed. Development might take longer. All in all...Hayes or Wade or a logical choice becuz when I started on my mock it was b/w those 2 and in the end I picked Hayes becuz of his shooting.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> The only thing wrong with your anaylsis is that LeBron James will score more then 10-12ppg he'll average around 15-18 ppg.


I hope so. I have always been high on Lebron but getting 18 ppg on Cleveland is farrrr fetched. The best team for him to score is on Denver but Cleveland is the best team to get assists. In Cleveland he must share the ball with Ricky D and Wagner. Z is also a bigtime scorer. In the end I do not see him taking more than 12 shots a game.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope so. I have always been high on Lebron but getting 18 ppg on Cleveland is farrrr fetched. The best team for him to score is on Denver but Cleveland is the best team to get assists. In Cleveland he must share the ball with Ricky D and Wagner. Z is also a bigtime scorer. In the end I do not see him taking more than 12 shots a game.


Oh, He'll be taking the shots, because he is going to be the show. The coach will not only be playing to "win" but he'll also have to play the crowd too, and try to develop LeBron into the best player he possibly can be. LeBron has a Jordan/Kobe like work ethic and that is going to get him respect from his coach and his team mates and may even make him the leader of a playoff hopefull team.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, He'll be taking the shots, because he is going to be the show. The coach will not only be playing to "win" but he'll also have to play the crowd too, and try to develop LeBron into the best player he possibly can be. LeBron has a Jordan/Kobe like work ethic and that is going to get him respect from his coach and his team mates and may even make him the leader of a playoff hopefull team.


Rushing Lebron will be a bad thing. Even though I have stated he is ready for the NBA he is not totally ready. They will bring him slowly into the offensive system early then turn him on later (3-4 weeks before allstar game). If Lebron takes too many shots too early he could wear out too fast and create dissention in a fragile locker room. There is no question that Lebron is the future and the Cleveland roster knows that but Ricky D and Wagner all think they have a chance to be that also. Remember Ricky D's biggest goal is to become an allstar next season. Wagner is a SG not PG and he can flat out score. He was a better scorer than Lebron in HS but not a complete player like Lebron and he doesn't have Lebron's intangibles (body + athleticism + size). But Wagner will be out to prove people wrong. Lebron will become a minimum 20 ppg scorer and I see as high as 30 ppg for him because unlike Magic he will look to shoot more but that won't happen until his 3rd year.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

bump...what a mock...


----------

